# Device checks



## jtb57chevy (Feb 20, 2012)

Needing some help with proper sequencing of dx codes for remote pm/icd device checks. Which comes 1st, the reason for the check (original reason for implant, current symptome i.e. syncope, etc) or the V code (V45.01 or V45.02).  We are a hospital owned practice and have 2 different departments with differing opinions. Any references/documentation of correct ICD coding would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 20, 2012)

You need to use a follow up code for the device check such as a code from the V52 or V53 section followed by the V45.xx code.  if the reason for the implant no longer exists because the implant is successful then you no longer code it.  Use the V codes only.  Refer to the guidelines in the V code section for those whicxh are secondary only and those that first listed only.


----------

